# Stomach cramps and diarrhea @ 4 weeks? Sorry TMI



## Steph32

Hi! Hoping others out there are having similar issues? I know and have experienced constipation with pregnancy, but this time around I'm having severe diarrhea (alternating watery and loose stools) accompanied by cramps... as if I have a stomach flu. Nothing I eat seems to agree with me. Also having bad night sweats. I am only 4 weeks so it seems kind of early to be experiencing this, and it's also a strange symptom that I don't usually hear about. Has anyone else experienced this? What causes it and what can I do to relieve it?? Thanks. xx


----------



## tl682

I have definitely been having diarrhea!! Every morning, either one or two times each morning, over the last week. I'm almost 5 weeks pregnant. I read some place that it's some type of morning sickness, but I dont know if that's actually true... Try not to worry, though!! I think it's common!!


----------



## MeggyMoo87

I had that too until a bout a week ago and it turned in to full blown morning sickness, cant keep anything down! I hope its not a sign of things to come, but just remember that your doctor is there for a reason and if you can't get it under control go and see him. Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## darkNlovely

I had that the foirst 2 weeks. it's normal but should not go on too long.


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm alternating between loose and constipation, doesn't matter what i eat either. I have mild IBS which is affected by hormones, so think that might be whats causing mine, also my stomach is quite bloated


----------



## jessie_m

I had the same thing around that time, and now I'm lucky if I poo... as terrible as it sounds, be greatful. lol! I'd rather be empty than full!


----------



## dragonflies

I had diahorea at 4 weeks - and also very warm all the time, try not to worry and good luck :)


----------



## Steph32

Thanks everyone. I didn't have any of this first time around so I've been a little freaked out. I wonder if part of it is due to nerves/stress, I know that I went through a wide range of emotions when I found out, but mostly anxiety and nervousness-- just about the pregnancy and everything. The cramps really scared me, and wasn't sure this one would stick. But I'm glad to see that all of this is common, hope that it goes away though.

Good luck and hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## lolomom

Hey! I have had the exact same symptoms for about a week now, I'm 5 weeks pregnant today. Its starting to get annoying! I had constipation with the first pregnancy so this is definitely much different. I also have been waking up every night soaking wet with sweat. I'm hoping it goes away soon!

I also have had a terrible cold/flu thing this week with laryngitis so I'm wondering if that's contributing. What a way to start the pregnancy huh??


----------



## Steph32

OMG lolomom, sounds like we're in the same boat. I had constipation w/ my first pregnancy too. I know, it does make you wonder if it could be a viral thing... I did read somewhere that constipation is due to the fluctuating hormones, but diarrhea in pregnancy is most often due to bacteria. Maybe it's our bodies literally ridding and cleaning themselves out for the baby? LOL I know we're not off to a good start, but hoping it gets better!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I have the same. Had a touch of flu last week which is when the runs and MS started. I was wondering if I maybe had a tummy bug but I haven't actually been throwing up just feeling extremely nauseous. I guess its better than being constipated but still not very pleasant :(


----------



## prdlyexpectng

i had this and still have this. AND morning sickness (all day sickness). it will get better eventually! good luck! try drinking half gatorade half water


----------



## Tnkzmom

:dohh::dohh:

So I'm 5dpo, and Monday (3dpo) I came into work and had some cramping in the middle of my stomach. So i went to the restroom and started feeling sick and Went from normal BM to runny, I got dizzy sitting there and started sweating like I just ran a mile, Felt like i was gonna puke. I was stuck in the bathroom for an hour and a half..LOL My boyfriend had to come get me after he called my boss and office manager, they were angels and brought me water and everything. But that was one of the questions, are you PREGNANT? I told them I don't think so, I ended my period back on the 18th. But i still had cramping in my belly all monday and un easy belly since then and cramping again dunno what's going on. I'd love to think it's a BFP. but could've just been a virus. So all that you have explained was it anything like that????


----------



## Thorpedo11

i had that for about 3 days then it went away.


----------



## Tnkzmom

Thorpedo11 said:


> i had that for about 3 days then it went away.

:cry::cry:Its horrible..Guess I will wait and see what happens. I was like great i'm gonna pass out in the bathroom at work. :dohh: I have 2 kids and don't remember having that feeling of my stomach being pulled in a million directions and sweating like that.


----------



## Tnkzmom

Thorpedo **Congrats and H & H 9 months**


----------



## Steph32

Hi, original poster here... Just wanted to say Tnzkmom that I am about 5 dpo too (my previous pregnancy, the one I posted about originally sadly ended in m/c--NOTHING to do with my symptoms, don't worry) and I am having some of the same symptoms too, without the puking... but dizzy and GI upset/constipation/diarrhea. I'm thinking, this is way too early for symptoms?? But I do remember I had some weird symptoms very early with all my pregnancies, so you never know. Keep me updated!


----------



## Steph32

Well here I am, turned out I am pregnant, about 4 weeks again and having the SAMs problem! I hope it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Steph32

I meant "same" (stupid auto correct)


----------



## Mbababy

Had the exact same symptoms when I was 4-5 weeks along. No worries! I had no morning sickness either...so hopefully your pregnancy will progress in the same way!


----------



## Steph32

Thanks, that's reassuring! I'm thinking it might also be due to the nervousness? Congrats to you btw!


----------



## Praying4O

mine just started today!!! lol, been pretty clogged for a few days and just lost 5lbs!! i am about 5 weeks preggo! :) had some gas cramps and then BOOM! lol. gross...


----------



## Mally01

yup me too. I posted about it when I was about 4-5 weeks pregnant. Had diarrhea for about two weeks straight on and off but not like flu, it was just like nothing I ate agreed with me. Then realised (before I found out I was pregnant) that I had just one day, which was about a week after conception where I had the runs and threw up and then it immediately went away? odd. I have a sensitive stomach normally (lactose intolerant, allergic to prawns) my midwife said some women with sensitive stomachs can get diarrhea during early pregnancy. I am much better now though


----------



## Tnkzmom

Steph32 said:


> Hi, original poster here... Just wanted to say Tnzkmom that I am about 5 dpo too (my previous pregnancy, the one I posted about originally sadly ended in m/c--NOTHING to do with my symptoms, don't worry) and I am having some of the same symptoms too, without the puking... but dizzy and GI upset/constipation/diarrhea. I'm thinking, this is way too early for symptoms?? But I do remember I had some weird symptoms very early with all my pregnancies, so you never know. Keep me updated!

T
Thanks Steph, Congrats on getting your BFP...nice! I'm sure you will be fine. 
AFM, I got AF on the 14th and ended yesterday. Shorter then usual, but doubt that means anything. H & H 9 months. :hugs::hugs:


----------

